# I'm angry and don't know what to do.



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

I purchased a cd set on amazon, fully expecting to be able to rip it to my pc straight away, but no, the cd played scratchy sounds all over the music, and when I found one of my parents old cd players, it plays fine. Oh, and one of the cds just doesn't work at all on my PC. The only way I have of listening to this set is if I put it on my PC, or I sit downstairs in the kitchen for hours on end. So I was thinking either a: send it back and ask for a refund. B: find some way of getting these cds to work on my pc. I bought the things, I should be able to do what I want with them.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Sounds like the player which is not reading your cd smoothly/properly doesn't have good error correction (whereas your parents old cd player does).

I have found this too sometimes, the error correction on my cd player is okay, but I've taken cd's to friend's places to play and if their player's error correction isn't as good, it will not play properly.

I don't know what to do. Some cd players are more sensitive to the tiniest faults on the cd (which you may not be able to see) than others.

I'll just ask do the cd's appear to be scratched? If yes, you might have a case to send them back and get a refund or exchange. Other than that I don't know.


----------



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

I've had cds read from itunes that had horrid scratches all over the place, my next question is, is this some sort of DRM thing?


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Manok said:


> I've had cds read from itunes that had horrid scratches all over the place, my next question is, is this some sort of DRM thing?


So to clarify again, they are scratched, right? & is it visible?

I don't know about DRM. I'm a dinosaur when it comes to this.

I'm just thinking that the scatches are fine enough for the players that they are playing well on to ignore, whereas big enough for the ones they don't play on not to ignore. So what I'm saying is that difference in error correction I was talking of.

Apart from that, there are ways to repair scratches on cd's, there is a kind of paste-like product you apply to the cd and it hardens and kind of fills the scratches.


----------



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

No, sorry about the misunderstanding, the cds that I am trying to use on my PC, are brand new with not a scratch that I can see.I've figured out that the files are "3GPP" files? Does anyone know what those are? Edit: I'd like to know the name of that paste for other cds?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

This is why I don't use a PC.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

If you're using iTunes, there's your problem.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Manok said:


> ... Edit: I'd like to know the name of that paste for other cds?


Its commercially available, I haven't got some myself but seen it in shops where cd's & audio equipment is sold. But since you say your cd's are not scratched you don't need it in this case, it would not help anyway.

Re your further technical questions, I can't help there, its beyond my experience.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

Try using EAC http://www.exactaudiocopy.de/ to rip the CDs it is the best, most accurate ripper out there. What is the CD title? 3GPP is more commonly a video format, ive never heard of audio encoded on a CD with it, it is either a particularly odd CD or your ripper is producing them.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Personally I rip my CDs with foobar 2000. Not only can it be easily modified to rip to essentially any format, but it also can automatically check your rip against the AccurateRip database, which has references for over two million titles including reprints and such. I believe EAC may also have that feature, but I'm not sure.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

Yes foobar is another good choice and is probably a little more user friendly than EAC. AccurateRip is used in EAC, and in dBpoweramp which I use, I forgot that it was in foobar. 

I've never encountered a ripped file sounding "scratchy" though garbled perhaps, or a ripper producing 3gpp files unless it was extended media such as concert videos on the CD so i'm curious to know the CD and how it is ripped. Itunes certainly is only good for "good enough" ripping.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Just FYI: Music CDs are composed of 1) a header file listing the tracks on the disk, their start times, and their length, and 2) an audio stream of uncompressed PCM data at 16-bit fidelity and 44.1kHz sampling rate. What format the "files" on the CD appear to be in will depend on the program you use to read the CD.


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Apart from properly ripping the disk as suggested above, if it's a popular CD, you could just simply "illegally" download it...


----------



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

I wound up having to rip it to my ps3, then moving the files to my pc, the PS3 ripped files are clean and clear, that I think is where the 3GPP format comes from. I suppose I'll use EAC or something to convert it into an itunes format. The cleaness of the PS3 format and playback was what made me think that it might be some sort of DRM thing since it is new and undamaged. If any one is wondering, it's this http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000XCTD5S/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00 cd set.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Crudblud said:


> If you're using iTunes, there's your problem.







Not using iTunes was the problem.


----------



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

It's not avalible in the US store, oh well. I'll just import my cd the way I figured out how to.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

It sounds like it's your CD drive and not the disc. I've sent you a link to a free program that I sometimes use on damaged CDs if that can't read it then I suggest you try another computer and copy the files across using a pen drive. 

edit:

I should add if you do use *iTunes* it does a horrible job of importing it's better to use a program that can work with your drive to give you better rips like the one I sent you. If you do a lot of CD ripping there are better ones but you have to pay.


----------

